# Tesla Nano 60W TC



## Pieter Geldenhuys (7/12/16)

Hi

I trust you are all well.

I would like to know who has stock of the Tesla Nano 60W TC and what will the best tank be for this mod. I would prefer something where I can just Buy replacement coils maybe like the Ijust S tank

Thanks

Best regards

Pieter


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (8/12/16)

Nothing from no one


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/12/16)

I would not recommend it.

Both @HPBotha and I bought it, from different suppliers, mine came from Netherlands. And we both sit with the same problem: the fire button stops working after about a month. And the screws to open it? Non-standard of course, so I am stuck.

Awesome mod, long battery life, nice in the hand, lekka features. But for one month only.

This is nothing bad about Tesla, because I have the Invader and what a mod. I've never heard of a fail. Their other mods are just as fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (8/12/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I would not recommend it.
> 
> Both @HPBotha and I bought it, from different suppliers, mine came from Netherlands. And we both sit with the same problem: the fire button stops working after about a month. And the screws to open it? Non-standard of course, so I am stuck.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply really appreciate it

So back to the drawing board then


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/12/16)

If I could just open the thing then it would be my favourite mod again.

I saw a Nugget v2 here somewhere, I think Vaperscorner, though I think a 1500mAh battery is a bit small. Cheap enough at R600 though. For the size just buy 2 ha ha.

But yes, the Tesla 60w was perfect in every aspect, even the weight.

Sorry


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (8/12/16)

Any recommendations on a mod then


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/12/16)

It depends on what you want. Check the following:

Is Temp Control a must?
Must it be compatible with 25mm tanks drippers?
Removable battery? If yes - single or dual
Investment amount - which will of course determine the quality (well sometimes) and looks of the mod.

If I think of a "must have" mod right now right here I would buy the Hohm Slice from @KieranD at Vape Cartel: a single 26650 battery is included, <<incorrect>>it has a sleeve to also take a 18650,<<incorrect as per @Tockit below>>, it can TC everything even Kanthal, looks very sexy. For R1100 you probably won't find anything close in quality and function and style. But... It might just not be what you need. It does only 101W, but for probably 90% of all vapers that is perfect.

Lately it has become very difficult to not recommend a mod. They are all mostly excellent in quality, unlike a few years ago. (apart now from the damn fire button issue mentioned here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/12/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I would not recommend it.
> 
> Both @HPBotha and I bought it, from different suppliers, mine came from Netherlands. And we both sit with the same problem: the fire button stops working after about a month. And the screws to open it? Non-standard of course, so I am stuck.
> 
> ...


I got mine open, and it is definitely the button, getting a replacement is a problem -- so i gutted mine until i can get a flat button to fit inside.


----------



## KrayFish404 (12/12/16)

I "gently" tried every torx and allen key I have, what tool did you use @HPBotha ?


----------



## HPBotha (12/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Any recommendations on a mod then


Try the Evic Basic... lekker small, great performer. For the size and the quick charging you will be a happy man. I would pair it with a melo 3 or vaporresso estoc. ...estoc coils are super cheap for a pack of ten.


----------



## HPBotha (12/12/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I "gently" tried every torx and allen key I have, what tool did you use @HPBotha ?


you might need to come visit.... i have two sets of micro screw drivers.... T6 worked for me!!
​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (12/12/16)

Weird I have a T6, must be some sub-standard ones I have. Ok, we can arrange a play-date

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tockit (12/12/16)

Uhmmmm, the Hohm slice does not come with a sleeve for an 18650 battery. Must be a seperate purchase as i definately didnt get one with mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (12/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Uhmmmm, the Hohm slice does not come with a sleeve for an 18650 battery. Must be a seperate purchase as i definately didnt get one with mine.


Oh crap... I have no ideas why I thought it did come with one. I must have thought about the Pico Mega, and the VT75 (not the Nano)

Thanks for pointing that out @Tockit - I will correct my post so that no-one else follows my incorrect factoid.


----------

